# Grabación de imágenes con un sensor de movimiento



## albertoG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hola a todos:
He instalado un sensor de movimiento por infrarrojos conectado a una bombilla en el garaje (tengo vacinos macarras, jeje).
¿Es posible comenzar a grabar desde un ordenador conectado a una webcam o cámara de vigilancia cuando el sensor detecta movimiento y dejar de grabar cuando se apaga la luz?

Gracias a todos.
Alberto.


----------



## ferfila20 (Mar 7, 2006)

hay programas de webcam que traen una funcion de vigilar, esa funcion trata de que si la camara detecta movimiento empieze a grabar y si no detecta que no empieze. 

saludos


----------

